# Tans



## Carlie (Jun 21, 2012)

Thought I'd show you some of my favourite mice.

This is one of my favourite does - she's huge!



















And my original Black and Tan buck, who I've actually only recently bred. Not sure why I waited so long; he produced some of my best mice.



















Unfortunately, he's gone on strike and no longer wants to perform. He's currently paired with girly above and a little hairy fox that's on my Chinchilla thread. He's just not interested, but at least he has some company.


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Love the tan, very nice and deep in colour !

Jealous :!:


----------



## Carlie (Jun 21, 2012)

I have 3 other black and tan females and a chocolate and tan female, and none of them produce tans anywhere near the original deep orange colour when bred to non-tan bucks. Only the black and tan buck actually produces anything half decent, hence why I've paired the above two mice. I'm hoping to get some decent colour and size from them, except he doesn't want to play.

I do have a few of his sons that are nicely coloured and growing to be as big as dad, so he may be retired. I'll try to get some photos of the others.

I've loved tans, ever since I saw them in a book when I was a kid.  And they're the same colour as my dogs.


----------



## Bexbow13 (Jul 1, 2012)

Wow they are truly stunning such rich colours


----------

